
MIDIMonster: Multi-Protocol Translation (MIDI, OSC, ArtNet, Evdev Input) - _cbdev
https://github.com/cbdevnet/midimonster
======
_cbdev
I’ve uploaded a few videos of the tool in operation to Twitter:

MIDI->evdev
[https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/965384962848456704](https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/965384962848456704)

evdev->ArtNet
[https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/965337284982837248](https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/965337284982837248)

MIDI<>OSC
[https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/882368440811606020](https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/882368440811606020)

------
tylerlh
This is fantastic! Great work. I'm currently prototyping a custom interface
for some controllers/pads I've built and am building. This could be really
useful if I wanted to get fancy and make it uber-flexible.

